# Stylet avec gyro et capteur de pression pour IPad



## NinjaTrouiLLe (25 Mars 2011)

Voici peu de temps que j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une Cintiq 12WX. Pour rappel, la cintiq est une tablette graphique intégrant directement un écran LCD, ce qui fait qu'on dessine directement sur l'écran. C'est beaucoup plus naturel et le gain de temps est considérable. 

Pour être honnête je commence à déchanter un peu.

Les raisons sont plutôt simple:
- La portabilité est pour ainsi dire nulle. L'installation est vraiment mauvaise et nécessite un boitier supplémentaire, et d'innombrables cables à relier vers le PC ou Mac.
- Il est gourmand niveau performances, et sur les gros tracés, on a un léger lag.
- L'écran n'est pas d'excellente qualité, loin de là. Les couleurs sont ternes, délavées, et finalement le résultat obtenu sur un écran digne de ce nom s'avèrent être totalement différents de ce qu'on avait sur l'écran de la cintiq.


Pourtant, les avantages sont là. C'est très agréable au toucher du stylet, c'est précis, sensitif et très confortable.

Etrangement, Wacom est quasiment le SEUL sur ce segment de marché: Une tablette écran faites pour les artistes dont le stylet gère des niveaux de pression et l'inclinaison.
Ya bien les ModBook, mais ils disposent de 512 niveaux de pression (donc deux fois moins précis que les stylets Wacom), et ils ne gèrent pas l'inclinaison... Et puis le prix, pardon! 1300 pour un Mac moyennement puissant, ça ira.


Donc l'idée est simple: Existe-t-il un stylet pour Ipad qui gère les niveaux de pression ainsi que l'inclinaison? Si oui, combien de niveaux de pression?

Sinon il y a carrément un marché. Un bundle bluetooth avec le stylet (si toute la techno de niveaux de pression et d'inclinaison est dans le stylet, on arrive à 75 ou 100 euros), avec l'IPad le plus cher, ca fait 700 Euros pour un bundle complet, avec un hardware IPad pas dégueulasse niveau performances et un outils parfait pour les artistes.

Ya vraiment de quoi se faire de l'oseille avec les artistes qui en ont plein le dos de payer des fortunes.

Bref, Merci par avance pour vos réponses.

Je n'ai visiblement pas frappé à la bonne porte. Je vais aller faire un tour sur "Arts Graphiques".
Merci quand même


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2011)

NinjaTrouiLLe a dit:


> Donc l'idée est simple: Existe-t-il un stylet pour Ipad qui gère les niveaux de pression ainsi que l'inclinaison? Si oui, combien de niveaux de pression?



La réponse est simplement  : NON.

Impossible de gérer la pression avec un iPad. Seuls certains logiciels simulent ça avec l'accélération donnée au stylet.

Perso, je dessine pas mal avec l'iPad et il y a deux limitations a mes yeux. 

1 : Le stylet, gros embout et gestion de l'inclinaison et de la pression inexistante.
2 : La taille des images. La plupart des logiciels ont des tailles de fichier fixe et il est impossible de travailler en très grand par exemple.

Sinon, cest super agréable de dessiner directement sur un iPad. 

Bien mieux que sur une Cintiq.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Et bien la réponse est maintenant OUI.

http://www.jajastylus.com/

Le stylet envoie des sons inaudibles au iPad qui sait moduler son trait en fonction de l'intensité qui change avec la pression. Ingénieux.

J'attends le mien.


----------

